# bubbles over painted surfaces when texturing.



## larrys812 (Apr 5, 2013)

How can I elminate this issue?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Don't texture over painted surfaces


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

lol! Sorry about that guy above me! He can be an a$shole sometimes! :yes:

Is it new or old paint?


----------



## larrys812 (Apr 5, 2013)

Texturing over old paint, on plaster. I,ve been finishing for 28 years, and have never found a good cure to elminate bubbling when appling roll on textures. How ever I have found that back rolling texture after applied before setting design helps. Really this is 2013, i would think some one would have a proffesional cure.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

larrys812 said:


> Texturing over old paint, on plaster. I,ve been finishing for 28 years, and have never found a good cure to elminate bubbling when appling roll on textures. How ever I have found that back rolling texture after applied before setting design helps. Really this is 2013, i would think some one would have a proffesional cure.


It's more of a physics thing

Mud/texture applied to bare drywall dries from 2 sides, well painted drywall can only dry from one side,,,,, air side:yes:

What your stating does work when applying mud over paint. Wait for 10 minutes, then go over it again.

Plus this question is asked too many times:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No easy way to fix that, Apply, wait apply again, Put it on, take it off, put it on again, Some paint the old stuff first, Not sure with what?? zinzzar has a wallpaper sealer blocker paint called sheildz, Maybe that helps, But like buck said it simple physics, Paint wont let air on mud or water in to it so it comes back at you..........But saying that i did some patches a week ago on paint and thought..........great...........Bubble time it is..............But it didnt..........No bubbles at all and all i did was put on :blink:


----------



## skim-coat (May 17, 2013)

try to skim coat the surface first, like you are going to do a stage 5 finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

larrys812 said:


> Texturing over old paint, on plaster. I,ve been finishing for 28 years, and have never found a good cure to elminate bubbling when appling roll on textures. How ever I have found that back rolling texture after applied before setting design helps. Really this is 2013, i would think some one would have a proffesional cure.


36'' rolls of FF over old walls ...works every time:yes:


----------



## Makitaboy (Jun 8, 2013)

Use a flat oil to prime. It allows you to switch over to latex if you paint on top of it.
Kinda the same thing, if you think about it. 
Paint is water based, a/p is as well. 
Oil and water dont mix.
Thats what we usually do. Never had a problem 
Our painters do the same when going over plaster (which obviously has oilbased on it), and it never blisters. 
Never use the All-in-one paint on oil though, for some reason, it will blister all the seams in between the drywall lathe ( no clue what its actually called, we just call it plasterboard)


----------

